# Who Knows A Good Traffic Provider?



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

Hello,friends.
Does anyone know a reputable traffic provider?Most of the one i've dealt with are so crooked i've decided to go with some you may have to suggest.I am currently doing good with my adwords advertisement,but i need thousands of traffic more.


----------



## joemeca (Jun 5, 2006)

overture, I would try to stick with the big guys to not get screwed.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone know a reputable traffic provider?


I would never buy traffic from any source like the ones where they say "10,000 visitors for $19.99". 

Just stick to regular marketing via regular search results (organic), Pay Per Click (PPC) with Overture/Google, and buying ads offline and online where your target market visits.


----------



## teees.com (Jan 8, 2006)

Taking part in the blog community may be a good way to get additional traffic. Make your own store blog/news site and be active in discussions on other related sites. As long as it doesn't come off as pure self promotion, and you are taking part and contributing to the discussion, this might be a good tool. I doesn't have to cost you much, but It will probably take up some time.

You can also advertise on a lot of blogs these days. Take a look at Blogads, Adbrite and such- you can also look around to see what sorts of advertising the different sites run, or contact their owners.

Another tip is to get a page on MySpace, as a lot of people are using this resource. I see a lot of t-shirt designers and retailers are using this as a channel for marketing.

It is all about creating a buzz for you biz.


----------



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

Hello,
Now i know to stick with the big guys.There are so many rip offs on the internet when it comes to traffic purchase.


----------



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

Hello,
Rodney, now iknow.My dead grandma could have generated me more traffic from her grave, than what i got from those cheats.Thanks


----------



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

Nico,
thanks for the informations.God bless


----------

